# Contrats Mr Wedlake



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Aug 31, 2006)

I recieved a e mail yesterday stating that Professor Wedlake was being promoted to 9th next month!  Mr Wedlake's EPAK knowledge and skill are incredible, not to mention that he is the most published EPAK senior and a all around great guy. This is very well deserved and overdue promotion.

Congrats Professor Wedlake!


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 31, 2006)

Great to hear.  

:asian:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 31, 2006)

That's a nice surprise. How is it going to happen?


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Aug 31, 2006)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:
			
		

> I recieved a e mail yesterday stating that Professor Wedlake was being promoted to 9th next month! Mr Wedlake's EPAK knowledge and skill are incredible, not to mention that he is the most published EPAK senior and a all around great guy. This is very well deserved and overdue promotion.
> 
> Congrats Professor Wedlake!


 
I don't know yet but I hear it will be at Steve Whites School


----------



## HKphooey (Aug 31, 2006)

There is a kenpo camp there October 6 & 7.  Lee Wedlake, Steve,Zach Whitson and Dian Tanaka will be instructing.  If I was a betting man, I would say it was going to happen then.


----------



## Flying Crane (Aug 31, 2006)

out of curiosity, who will be giving out the promotion to him?


----------



## RichK (Sep 1, 2006)

Some say after 3rd and some say after 5th the promotions are what you have doing with and for the art. From what I have seen and heard he definatly deserves it. He promotes EPAK with all of his heart why not have EPAK show the heart and promote him.


----------



## sbreault_2000 (Sep 4, 2006)

FYI - 

I found a copy of the flyer for the Kenpo Camp that was discussed earlier. It does mention that Mr. Wedlake is going to be promoted to 9th degree. Here's a link to the flyer in case you are interested:

http://www.neckf.com/events/camp06.pdf

It's not too far from where I live. I'm thinking about attending.

Regards,

Steve Breault


----------



## IWishToLearn (Sep 4, 2006)

Congrats to Professor Wedlake, I hope someday I get to meet him.


----------



## Carol (Sep 5, 2006)

Wow, that looks like a cool camp!  I hope Zach Whitson shows off some of his blade work. 

Never had a chance to see a ceremony where a high black gets promoted.  I'm signing up tomorrow


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 5, 2006)

I've tried twice now to download that flyer and it hasn't worked yet. When and where is this going to take place?

Is there anywhere else this is posted by chance? My instructor is his student and would like to attend the event. I was hoping to send him a flyer next time I get to the studio but it didn't download the thing.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Sep 5, 2006)

I will give Mr Whitson a call today and see what he is going to be teaching.  I am lucky enough to be able to go to his home and train about every month and his knive work is incredible.  What a kick but seminar. All the instructors are very very top notch people and kenpoist.  I need to try to get my butt to that one.


----------



## Carol (Sep 5, 2006)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> I will give Mr Whitson a call today and see what he is going to be teaching. I am lucky enough to be able to go to his home and train about every month and his knive work is incredible. What a kick but seminar. All the instructors are very very top notch people and kenpoist. I need to try to get my butt to that one.


 
It sure looks like a great seminar, and New England in the fall is absolutely magical.   That will likely be the perfect week for the leaves as well 

Jason, I just checked the links again and they are coming up fine on my machine.   The registration forms are all in .pdf format.  You will need Acrobat Reader and the Acrobat Reader plug-in for your browser.  

If you still have trouble, PM me with your fax number and I'll fax you a hardcopy


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm downloading the newest version of adobe right now. Hopefully that helps.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 6, 2006)

NECKF Fall Camp 2006
October 6 & 7, 2006
Family Martial Arts Center
Fitchburg, MA
(978) 342-9911

Instructors
Mr. Lee Wedlake - 9th Degree Black Belt
Mr. Steve White - 7th Degree Black Belt
Mr. Zach Whitson - 7th Degree Black Belt
Ms. Dian Tanaka-Whitson - 6th Degree Black Belt


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 6, 2006)

Carol Kaur said:


> Wow, that looks like a cool camp! I hope Zach Whitson shows off some of his blade work.
> 
> Never had a chance to see a ceremony where a high black gets promoted. I'm signing up tomorrow


 
Mr. and Mrs. Whitson will be teaching Pilipino drills with both stick and knife. They hold instructor degree's in Pekiti-Tirsia Kali and Cacoy Doce Pares styles.


----------



## Doc (Sep 6, 2006)

Atlanta-Kenpo said:


> I recieved a e mail yesterday stating that Professor Wedlake was being promoted to 9th next month!  Mr Wedlake's EPAK knowledge and skill are incredible, not to mention that he is the most published EPAK senior and a all around great guy. This is very well deserved and overdue promotion.
> 
> Congrats Professor Wedlake!



I was among the ancient seniors consulted, and all of us gave our wholehearted approval. Mr. Wedlake is a gentleman and a scholar of the arts and deserves every accolade given. I first met Lee back in the dark ages at Mr. Parker's house and have always been impressed with his intelligence and approach. He will wear it proudly, deservedly, and with class and dignity.


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Sep 6, 2006)

Does anyone know who will be the one to "officially" promote him?  Or is it more that all the seniors are getting together and doing it?


----------



## Carol (Sep 6, 2006)

HKphooey said:


> Mr. and Mrs. Whitson will be teaching Pilipino drills with both stick and knife. They hold instructor degree's in Pekiti-Tirsia Kali and Cacoy Doce Pares styles.



That is FANTASTIC! Thank you very much for posting that!


----------



## MSTCNC (Sep 6, 2006)

I haven't trained in EPAK since the early 80's (long story)... but I can remember hearing Mr. Wedlakes name come up even back then...

It's a shame... well, not really a shame... but, I'm booked that weekend for a Modern Arnis/Balintawak seminar... otherwise, I'd drive up North for the events!

Oh, well! I'd be a fish out of water up there in EPAK Land anyways... except for the FMA stuff...

I hope all who attend have a grand old time!

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## chtavis (Sep 7, 2006)

How did they talk him into accepting the promotion? I thought I had read in "Further Insights" or "The Journey" that he would remain 8th degree. Things change I suppose. I think its great his books are fine reads.

CT


----------



## Doc (Sep 8, 2006)

chtavis said:


> How did they talk him into accepting the promotion? I thought I had read in "Further Insights" or "The Journey" that he would remain 8th degree. Things change I suppose. I think its great his books are fine reads.
> 
> CT



I 'twisted' his arm until he gave in.


----------



## HKphooey (Sep 8, 2006)

Doc said:


> I 'twisted' his arm until he gave in.


 

Ahh, good 'ol pain compliance.


----------



## MJS (Sep 8, 2006)

Thats great to hear! I'm sure its well deserved and the camp sounds like its going to be awesome!

Mike


----------



## Atlanta-Kenpo (Sep 8, 2006)

Doc,

Are you going to be the one promoting him?


----------

